# NorCal anyone????



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

HI ya!!! Tanner and I were wondering if anyone lived near us so we could get together  <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Where do you live? Club Gold is in NorCal !!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Not far from Chico or redding. Two hours from Sacramento and about three - three and half from San Francisco


----------

